
The First RDMA Hackathon - justinclift
http://www.hackatop.com
======
crudbug
Is there any university program from Mellanox to get access to the high speed
networking gear for NFV/SDN research.

~~~
justinclift
Wasn't sure, so I asked the Mellanox people (gerryh@mellanox) about it.

No response. :(

